# K35B Cartridge



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Any of you service guys know where to get K35B cartridges for cheap?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.k35b.com/







Paul


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> http://www.k35b.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I meant cheap. When cascade went tits up, there was a wholesaler here that had them for 5 bucks and I didnt jump on it, now I am seeing them fail left and right.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

See if you can match it up here...

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/

If not rip out that foo foo crap from a belly up manufacturer and put something good in...


----------



## k35b (Aug 31, 2011)

Diz, did you ever find the k35b.com cartridges. send me an email at [email protected] I will take care of you. Trades Discount

Mike
www.k35b.com
1-888-538-5352


----------



## Kartners (Oct 19, 2012)

*K35B Cartridges*

You can find cheap Kerox Cartridges @ www.kartners.com


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

k35b said:


> Diz, did you ever find the k35b.com cartridges. send me an email at [email protected] I will take care of you. Trades Discount
> 
> Mike
> www.k35b.com
> 1-888-538-5352


 Who the..... are you???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kartners said:


> You can find cheap Kerox Cartridges @ www.kartners.com


 Saleman??


----------

